# Utter Shock



## Way Too Quiet

Hi everyone. I have read several topics on this site, just never posted before. I can't believe I am here today to post for the first time under such horrible circumstances. 
The day before Thanksgiving, I let our 5 year old GSD out to chase a squirrel out of the bird feeder, like I've done so many times in the past. This was one of his "jobs" he took very seriously and he knew just by eye contact that was the mission and would race me to the door most times. In the usual fashion, I let him out the front door without uttering a word as if I said "SQUIRREL!!!" my recently adopted American Eskimo would start barking, which would alert the squirrel to then run from the feeder, not giving Gunnar a fair chance to catch the dastardy rodent. For some strange reason, Gunnar always insists that I have to point the direction he needs to run in order to complete the mission. I have no idea why, as the run for the squirrel has only been one direction in all the times this weird game has played out. So, as was customary, he bolts through the barely opened door, starts running in the direction, which is at the back of the house but always looks back at me for my hand to point in what direction to run. Funny, now that I think about it. Always so eager to please, my boy. Anyways, also customary to this game was I would let him out the front door, he would bolt, look back, I would point, shut the front door, then run to the back of the house where our big picture window overlooks the birdfeeder where the dastardly squirrel eats and eats and eats. If he didnt' catch the squirrel(which only happened once if truth be known)you would hear "WOO WOO WOOOOOF!!!!" and his hackles would be up and he would stop, point towards wherever the squirrel fleed and look back towards the house as if asking, "Did you see THAT, Mom?!"
*WARNING* This may be too sad for most to go on reading.

Only, this day, as I looked out the picture window, he was laying on his right side right in front of the birdfeeder. I have to admit, for a fraction of a second I truly thought he had slid and fell and just couldn't right himself. I was thinking, "what a goof!" My smile quickly changed to a frown as I saw his big legs kick a few times, as if he was trying to get up, but his head and neck weren't moving at all. Next what I saw, I truly wish would leave my mind as it was no doubt his last few seconds on earth. Suddenly his neck hyperextended backward and he was still. This all happened so, so fast! I was rooted there, watching from the window as my emotions went to almost giggling at his goofy antics of falling and not getting up to wondering if he was having a seizure, to just knowing, it was not. I sprinted out the front door and this part is a blur but I think I was clapping my hands together, like I would do when I wanted him to run toward me. I remember hollering his name, I think I started to slow down as I approached him and what I'm truly having trouble recalling is whether there was any noise coming from him. I can't say for sure. I think I was in utter shock. This was such a magnificent, healthy, muscular, vibrant dog!!! This couldn't be happening! I crouched down, calling his name, there was no movement. I could tell he was gone. His eyes were fixated, he tongue was out and already turning bluish. I tried giving CPR, he was limp. He was gone. That quick. I was bawling my eyes out. I ran inside, grabbed a coat and my slippers as I had run out in the freezing temps with nothing but my PJ's on. I ran downstairs and woke my son who joined me outside in utter disbelief. Neither of us could believe this. Gunnar was the epitome of health. He had eaten a great breakfast. He hadn't been acting ill. The only medical problem he had prior to this was being diagnosed with Pannus and occassional stress diarrhea. Totally healthy. No coughing, limping, distress of any kind. No warning. 
I have been reading much on here since then and I am under the belief that this must have been hemangiosarcoma, although it seems he was a bit young. He just turned 5!
I did not opt for a necropsy. It's hard to justify when your dog is lying there dead. It seems pointless. I would have had to haul him to the vet, we wouldn't have been able to bury him until after we got the body back, and it's Minnesota, freezing temps were prevailing and who knows how much time we had to get him into the ground before it's too late. I am somewhat doubting that decision now as I'll never know for sure what it was that killed him.
He was such a great dog! I've had tons of great dogs in my life and for that I am truly grateful but Gunnar was extraordinary! From the first day we brought him home, he was just so level headed, so smart, so beautiful! I am so sick with grief over this! It truly feels like a nightmare I can't wake up from. I have never had a loss equal this. I should be grateful for that too. But I'm still in so much disbelief, almost angry! This is so unfair! We have 2 other dogs and the void that has been left behind without our Gunnar is so depressing! 
If you've read this in it's entirety, I thank you. I just needed an outlet to pour this out and I figured only other dog lovers would get this. 
This picture is the last picture I ever took of Gunnar. I actually had to go an retrieve it from my recently deleted photo file as I looked at it and thought, I have so many picture of him, this one really doesn't do him justice. Now it will forever be kept close to my heart because it was the last picture I took of him. 
My precious boy. Until we meet again.


----------



## dogma13

So sorry for your loss.I lost my Dakota in a freak accident in our yard a few years ago.It is devastating.RIP Gunnar


----------



## Loneforce

What a terrible way to lose a friend  I am sorry for your loss of Gunnar. I would have wanted to know what took him away though. I am wondering if he had heart issues that you never knew about...


----------



## Jameson23

So Sorry WTQ for your loss !!! and RIP Gunnar


----------



## mardad

My precious boy. Until we meet again.
View attachment 332546
[/QUOTE]

And I, for one, believe you shall.
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mister C

So sorry for your loss. What a heart breaker.

One positive thing is that Gunnar went out doing his job--something that he truly loved to do.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss of ytour precious boy,Gunnar. Take care.


----------



## selzer

I am sorry. It may have been some form of seizure, some heart trouble. We don't know. It just plain sucks. And there is no way around it.

The thing is, if it doesn't hurt, then it never was as special as it could have been. Because it is killing you, we know that you and your dog had an awesome life together. It really isn't any easier when the dog is 10 or 12. I mean, we try to set ourselves up for the inevitable, but it never really works. 

I hope that when you have grieved for your boy, you will open your home to another dog that will benefit from the love you have to share with him. 

I am sorry for your loss. At the end of the day, it does not matter what took your boy. It wasn't some crazy squirrelitis. If it was caused by a physical accident that happened while going for the squirrel, it could have happened at any time, chasing a ball, anything, turning back to you when you called him. So don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## Jayfeather

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## LuvShepherds

This breaks my heart. I recently lost a dog and the pain is so fresh, I could barely read your description, knowing what was going to happen. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## kelbonc

So very sad!! I am so sorry for your loss of Gunnar. My heart goes out to you and your family. I hope the wonderful memories will soon help ease the grief. RIP sweet Gunnar.


----------



## Axel13

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free at rainbow bridge Gunner xx


----------



## sitstay

I am so sorry for your horrible loss.
Sheilah


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm so very sorry. This just breaks my heart.


----------



## Nikitta

It is bad enough when you know something is wrong with them. You can "sort of" prepare yourself but when it happens all the sudden.... May he rest in peace and wait for you at the Rainbow Bridge where you can play with him again. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lorihd

such a handsome boy, I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## ksotto333

I am sorry for your loss, always so hard to understand. The suddenness is very difficult. I have this book, it means a lot to me. It is a beautifully drawn and written picture book.
*The Heaven of Animals by Nancy Tillman
*


----------



## Mary Jane

Please take into account that Gunnar left you fully living his life. It sounds (from a distance) that he died in the fullness of life, blooming.

It doesn't matter, though, I understand-because you lost your wonderful dog.

I'm sorry.

MJ


----------



## Sunflowers

He was only 5. Utterly heartbreaking.
I am so very sorry this happened to such a wonderful boy. 
First thing that came to mind from what you described was a stroke or heart attack.
Run free, handsome Gunnar.


----------



## Shade

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## Remo

I feel your pain and please know you have my heartfelt condolences. I lost my 7 year old GSD boy to hemangiosarcoma. He was full out chasing deer on a Sunday and we lost him on Thursday of the same week. You would have never known he was sick.

The shock of losing what you think is a healthy, vital dog is mind numbing. I still cry for him on a regular basis even though I lost my dog soul mate years ago. I actually fell to my knees and screamed in the vet's office. I will never get completely over it. 

Please know that you are in my thoughts. My heart aches for you. 

When you are ready, please read the essay "A Living Love" by Martin Scot Kosins - it will make you weep, but it is also very comforting.


----------



## pyratemom

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know the pain you feel. It is real and it hurts. Sending prayers that your heart heals from the hole left there and remember your memories and pictures are something you will always have. I know the numb feeling, the pain, the sadness. It will lessen with time but you will always have that one place in your heart for him and you will never forget that love. Hugs.


----------



## Way Too Quiet

Thank you to everyone who took the time to read through and send your support. It means the world to me. It's so sad that others know this pain. I wouldn't wish it on anyone. 
Yesterday was such a hard day. It was my first day home alone without him. My husband had been off work since Thanksgiving and it was so lonely here without that noisy big dog. I have two other dogs, but they just are no comparison to my beloved Gunnar. While I can't imagine living life without another shepherd, I don't know if getting another one is the right thing to do yet. I would be so afraid they would be nothing like him. He left behind some very big paw prints.


----------



## Daisy

Please accept my condolences on your loss of your beloved Gunnar. Your heartfelt story made me cry. Today is one week exactly that we lost one of our beloved GSDs unexpectedly early in the morning at the er vet. Last night as I was pulling into my driveway, it hit me that it was about the time we were hauling him over to the er, as it was the same night. It hit me. Although it is hard having no closure, and although you wil always miss Gunnar, may his memory soon bring a smile to you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MythicMut

I am very sorry for your loss. It is so difficult to loose a beloved dog and especially when it happens so quickly. I hope that you will be able to find some comfort in the memories you have of him. He sounds like he was delightful.


----------



## SuperG

Way Too Quiet said:


> He left behind some very big paw prints.


This was exactly my thought after my second shepherd was gone too early.

Today, I thank my current GSD most every day for filling those giant "paw prints".

Such a tough deal you had to experience, 


SuperG


----------



## annabirdie

So terribly sorry. Such a loss for you. Poor sweet boy, rest in peace.


----------



## WateryTart

Way Too Quiet said:


> While I can't imagine living life without another shepherd, I don't know if getting another one is the right thing to do yet. I would be so afraid they would be nothing like him. He left behind some very big paw prints.


I'm so sorry. This must be so painful.

It's okay not to be ready. You'll know when you are. Please accept my condolences for your loss.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Sunflowers said:


> He was only 5. Utterly heartbreaking.
> I am so very sorry this happened to such a wonderful boy.
> First thing that came to mind from what you described was a stroke or heart attack.
> Run free, handsome Gunnar.


My thoughts too. So very sorry to hear of this tragedy. Hugs.


----------



## SusiQ

I lost my almost 8 year old GSD Schatzie, in almost the same way in 2003. Eerily, it happened the Saturday after Thanksgiving, exactly the same time of year as your loss. I opened the back door, let her out, she saw a squirrel on our fence, flew after it and I laughed to myself at how freaked out the squirrel was and ran to the bathroom. When I came back to the door, she was on her stomach outside the door, and literally had to crawl in. Her heart seemed to be rolling in her chest and she died in my husband's arms within 2 minutes - exactly as you said - head went back - legs stretched out - and she took her last breath. The shock, the anguish - I never really knew for sure what happened, but I assume it was a massive heart attack. I just remember screaming at the top of my lungs - NO!!!!! I feel your pain - may they all be at peace at the Bridge til we meet again.


----------



## Jameson23

I just read what happened to Gunnar , OMG - I am so sorry !

My sincerest and deepest condolences on his passing !!!


----------



## Way Too Quiet

Thank you all so much for your support. This truly is a wonderful place to come and get support. 
SusiQ- Whew....you have no idea how many times this plays through my mind in a day. I hate it. I wish I had never witnessed it. Yet, I am glad I did. There are so many times I would let him out, point to SQUIRREL!!!!! and go to the bathroom or even shower. If I had come back and he was already dead and I had not seen what happened, I think it would be even worse than what I'm feeling now. At least I think he was barely hanging on when I first ran to his side. I'm sure I was there for his last breath. I'm sure his eyes met mine. Although, I really can't be sure. I was in shock. And screaming, yes. Lots and lots of screaming and bawling my eyes out. Horrible, horrible thing to go through. He was such a good boy. I miss him terribly and I'm starting to get mad that this happened. What good that does, I don't know. You know, you shop for a good breeder, you meet the parents, the breeder, you do your job raising them, keeping them safe, I spent so much time ad energy into training, even though truthfully he didn't need much. It's just not fair. I can't bring myself to move his bed yet. I will have to tomorrow as we are putting up Christmas decorations. It's one of the hardest things I've ever had to go through and I've been through alot of crap in my life. 
Sorry, my thoughts are just flowing these days...


----------



## brucebourdon

I wish I knew of a secret that, when shared, would eliminate your pain. All I can tell you is this:

Your words, recounting life with Gunner, brings him to life for us, and makes his loss also ours.

You made us laugh with you, as you described how he'd look back for your signal, and then again for your approval on his efforts.

You brought us sorrow for the thought of such a wonderful creature will no longer be an active part of your life, and the shared feelings of our own losses come flooding back.

We also lost our GSD at only five years. It happened at the end of March this year - the winter was finally over; her toys were reemerging from the ice and snow that had hid them from her. I feel robbed, of a family member and friend, all the work, the lost potential.

Just recently we finally decided we had to find a new GSD. And I posted my farewell to Kyra. I don't know if it's closure, or simply another chapter where the grief isn't so close.

It may help you to answer the posts of others, helping you while helping them.

And in time, I hope it's not too far off, you can post about Gunner again - from a happier place, colored with memories of the things he did that made you love him so.


----------



## Way Too Quiet

bbourdon-Thank you for your kind words and wisdom. I totally relate with your statement of feeling robbed. Please accept my condolences on the loss of your beloved Kyra. I can not believe it will be 2 weeks tomorrow that he has been gone. The first week was so miserable. I can finally breathe without the feeling of being just punched in the gut. All the firsts are out of the way. It doesn't make it any less painful but I'll get through it. 
I wanted to post a picture of something a friend of mine sent to me. It is a laser image of a picture of Gunnar and so incredibly beautiful! I'm not sure if I can post a link to the business who made this, so I guess if you are interested in seeing more of their work you could always message me. Besides wood, they also work with marble, granite, glass, plastic, etc. 
Anyways, I was blown away with this gift and will treasure it forever.


----------



## Way Too Quiet

This was the original photo.


----------



## WateryTart

What lovely work. I will PM you on the off chance the business is local to me.

Gunnar was a stunner of a dog. The plaque is a really nice tribute.


----------



## Way Too Quiet

WateryTart- I have received your PM, but since I'm new I can not respond until I have 15 posts. I'm up to 12! 13 with this one! 
It's not a business in MN, it's in Ohio, which is where my friend is from. Once I am up to 15 posts, I will send you the link.


----------



## WateryTart

Sounds good! Thanks so much!


----------



## SusiQ

Way Too Quiet - can you also PM me in regards to the business as well? I am in Ohio - I lost my Raven last May from pneumonia (so much loss) and I did get her photo etched in stone, but would be very interested in a plaque. She was a cancer survivor and such a beautiful girl! Thanks!


----------



## GatorBytes

Those we love don't go away, 
They walk beside us everyday
Unseen, unheard, but always near
Still loved, still missed, forever dear

I am very sorry for the loss of your Gunnar
RIP beautiful Doggie


----------



## RZZNSTR

My deepest condolences on your loss. Absolutely horrible!


----------



## Shepster21

I lost my GSD Shep om Dec 15. He was 3 months short of 12. He was lean and athletic and completely healthy. He just seemed a bit weak and tired on our last hike and so a trip to the vet was in order. The vet felt his abdomen was firm and Xrays showed a possible mass in his spleen. By the time we got home he could not get up. I spent the night on the floor with him where he passed with his head on my lap. The day before he was chasing a ball! I like you was shocked at how quickly my dog died with no real apparent illness. I believe this was hemangiosarcoma too! The Xray showed a white patch in the area of the spleen and the vet was guessing cancer. Her suggestion was to take him to an animal hospital that would run more tests but my beloved dog never made it. Shep was special to me because he was not only my best friend, he had the police dog instinct of saving lives and on more then one occasion would jump into our pool to save a child he thought was having trouble! I miss him terribly and feel your pain!


----------



## kaslkaos

Shepster21 said:


> I lost my GSD Shep om Dec 15. He was 3 months short of 12. He was lean and athletic and completely healthy. He just seemed a bit weak and tired on our last hike and so a trip to the vet was in order. The vet felt his abdomen was firm and Xrays showed a possible mass in his spleen. By the time we got home he could not get up. I spent the night on the floor with him where he passed with his head on my lap. The day before he was chasing a ball! I like you was shocked at how quickly my dog died with no real apparent illness. I believe this was hemangiosarcoma too! The Xray showed a white patch in the area of the spleen and the vet was guessing cancer. Her suggestion was to take him to an animal hospital that would run more tests but my beloved dog never made it. Shep was special to me because he was not only my best friend, he had the police dog instinct of saving lives and on more then one occasion would jump into our pool to save a child he thought was having trouble! I miss him terribly and feel your pain!


So sorry for your loss of Shep. You are mourning. Feel free to start your own thread as a memorial for Shep, share pictures and stories. We will mourn with you. Most of us have been there. Mine died of this in September.
Your Shep sounds like he was a wonder boy.


----------



## pyratemom

I'm a bit late but I wish you relief from your sorrow. I'm so sorry for your loss. When it is so sudden it is so shocking. We had a scare last year but my girl pulled through. I know your pain and shock. I wish you peace. His spirit will remain near to comfort you until the day you meet again at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## selzer

Shepster21 said:


> I lost my GSD Shep om Dec 15. He was 3 months short of 12. He was lean and athletic and completely healthy. He just seemed a bit weak and tired on our last hike and so a trip to the vet was in order. The vet felt his abdomen was firm and Xrays showed a possible mass in his spleen. By the time we got home he could not get up. I spent the night on the floor with him where he passed with his head on my lap. The day before he was chasing a ball! I like you was shocked at how quickly my dog died with no real apparent illness. I believe this was hemangiosarcoma too! The Xray showed a white patch in the area of the spleen and the vet was guessing cancer. Her suggestion was to take him to an animal hospital that would run more tests but my beloved dog never made it. Shep was special to me because he was not only my best friend, he had the police dog instinct of saving lives and on more then one occasion would jump into our pool to save a child he thought was having trouble! I miss him terribly and feel your pain!


It is never easy to lose a GSD. They worm their way into our souls, and losing them is like cutting off a chunk of the best part of us and living without it. I am sorry. 

Two things I want to say:

1. The pain you are feeling is horrible, but if it were not so, it would be worse, because than you would have never experienced the special relationship of having a German Shepherd. It hurts so bad to lose them because it was so wonderful to have them. They were special, and the relationship was special, and thus the loss is hard. 

2. They used to average sheps out at 12-14 years, and now they give them 10-12. They die before us most of the time. I wouldn't want to die before my dogs because then I would be powerless to ensure that they were taken care of. So it is really a good thing that their life span is less then ours. Death is never pretty. Sometimes it takes months of illness and decline. Sometimes we have to make an awful decision for our dogs. Sometimes there is pain and fear. Hemangio is awful because with little or no warning we lose our beloved pets. But your dog was running around and chasing a ball the day before. And then he laid down and put his head in your lap and went to sleep and passed. It is not easy for us, but at least your dog did not suffer, had a full life, and passed in the presence of the person he cared most about in the world. 

It is too hard now to do much, but what helps me after a while is to gather up photos of the dog, on the computer and and build a life-line of the dog's time with me. It helps me to remember the good times. 

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## AddieGirl

I had tears while reading the original post. I try really hard not to think about life without my dogs, even though it is inevitable. I can't imagine the range of emotions you felt while watching him out that window. From joy to devastation in seconds. I'm so sorry


----------



## Shepster21

*Shep*

Thank you so much for reaching out and consoling me too. I am so glad that I found this site. I am still trying to learn how to navigate it and would like to post some pictures of my dog who I am missing so much.


----------



## Way Too Quiet

It has been 5 weeks today since this happened and I wish I could stop reliving it. I replay it several times a day in my head and I still get teared up. I miss him so much!
I have started looking at websites and even contacted a few breeders as I really want a pup by spring. It is way too quiet...

Shepster, please accept my condolences and feel blessed you had nearly 12 years with such an amazing dog. I understand the grief. Hugs.


----------



## maxtmill

I am so sorry for your loss! I lost my heart dog just over a year ago, suddenly and unexpectedly. He was only sick for two days, and died at the emergency vet hospital late at night. I wailed like a banshee when he died. My baby, only 5 years old. One thing that comforts me is that I have a tattoo of him. I have had a tattoo of first pug's face, my second pug's pawprint, and have made an inkprint of my last pug's nose- she is 15 1/2 years old (!), and I will have her noseprint tattooed on my back with the others when she passes away. Be kind to yourself, and give yourself as much time to grieve as you need. Sometimes people need to get another dog right away, and others need some time. Everyone must handle this in their own way.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

Way Too Quiet said:


> Thank you to everyone who took the time to read through and send your support. It means the world to me. It's so sad that others know this pain. I wouldn't wish it on anyone.
> Yesterday was such a hard day. It was my first day home alone without him. My husband had been off work since Thanksgiving and it was so lonely here without that noisy big dog. I have two other dogs, but they just are no comparison to my beloved Gunnar. While I can't imagine living life without another shepherd, *I don't know if getting another one is the right thing to do yet. I would be so afraid they would be nothing like him. He left behind some very big paw prints.*


I have lost many dogs in my nearly 70 years, most of them GSDs or GSDx. It never gets easy. But I have found that the sooner we get another, the better it is for humans and canines alike.

In 2008 I lost my lovely Sarah, a beautiful sable (my first) from a wonderful breeder in Washington state. I had already been looking at a rescue GSD on Petfinder, I had decided he might be the one to be Sarah's companion, since we had lost the boy she grew up with a few months before. Then I lost Sarah to acute renal failure. One day she was fine, then the next her appetite was not normal, and within 3 days she was gone. 

I emailed her breeder, then emailed her again after we brought in the male I had been looking at on Petfinder, our Rosco. I told her about him--I was used to WL shepherds, and he was ASL, but he was a very good boy. She told me something that I took to heart. She said, "He's like her enough for you to love him, and different enough from her that you can love him for himself." Wise words, and so true. So whatever dog you find, rescue or puppy, you'll find that whether he is like your boy or not, you will have more than enough love in your heart to shower him with love, without taking a bit away from your beloved Gunnar. You will love your new dog for himself.

Susan


----------



## Jenny720

Way to quiet i know exactly what you mean. The energy that leaves when our furry family member passes away and leaves our home is indescribable. I repeated this your story many times to family members and cried every time. My thoughts are with you. As a good friend of mine said -we need a dog more then a dog needs us. This is so true. I think many times the power of animals are understated. Gunnar will be sure to send the right pup or dog your way.


----------



## GatorBytes

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I have lost many dogs in my nearly 70 years, most of them GSDs or GSDx. It never gets easy. But I have found that the sooner we get another, the better it is for humans and canines alike.
> 
> In 2008 I lost my lovely Sarah, a beautiful sable (my first) from a wonderful breeder in Washington state. I had already been looking at a rescue GSD on Petfinder, I had decided he might be the one to be Sarah's companion, since we had lost the boy she grew up with a few months before. Then I lost Sarah to acute renal failure. One day she was fine, then the next her appetite was not normal, and within 3 days she was gone.
> 
> I emailed her breeder, then emailed her again after we brought in the male I had been looking at on Petfinder, our Rosco. *I told her about him--I was used to WL shepherds, and he was ASL, but he was a very good boy. She told me something that I took to heart. She said, "He's like her enough for you to love him, and different enough from her that you can love him for himself." *Wise words, and so true. *So whatever dog you find, rescue or puppy, you'll find that whether he is like your boy or not, you will have more than enough love in your heart to shower him with love, without taking a bit away from your beloved Gunnar. You will love your new dog for himself.
> *
> Susan


 
Amazing


----------



## Way Too Quiet

Susan GSD Mom, I love that line, "He's like her enough for you to love him, and different enough from her that you can love him for himself."

Well everyone, I am moving forward and tomorrow I go to pick up my new pup. It is bittersweet today as I am gathering Gunnar's things and his old puppy things to get ready for a new one. I will post pics under the proper heading when I have time.

Again, thank you all for your kind words. They mean the world to me.


----------



## SiegersMom

I am so sorry for your loss. I have a friend that lost a dog similarly. She let her two out and they ran down to the fence to the horse paddock. She stepped in the feed room one second and came out to find her Doberman laying on the ground where he died in her arms. The first thought was heart attack because he was 4 or 5 and very healthy. It was a few days later as she was dealing with her gsd being lame and many trips the vet to fix this mystery pain that they figured out what happened. The two dogs would run the paddock and they crashed into one another. Her Doberman ran head held high...the gsd ran low. Her dogs neck was broke. The gsd took shoulder impact and had issues for months. It was so fast and scary...I think she still gets teary talking about it. You may never know for sure but nothing could have prevented what happened.


----------



## crazyontrt

I am so terribly sorry to hear of your loss. We recently went through the loss of our wonderful boy. He was so lucky to have you as his family. I hope in time, all your wonderful memories together will bring you comfort.


----------

